# Everyone Meet Peyton!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is my new little Doberman Pinscher girl!










She was so sleepy!










Attacking her brother, Adonis, in her sweater!










Her first raw meal, took to it like a pro!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Puppy pile! Peyton on top, of course :biggrin:



















In my brother's lap on the way home.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Finally home. Snowberman!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Soo Cute.
I was just going back thru the thread Safety Question to see what the date was. I thought it was getting close to your coming home date!!

Congrats


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooohhh! She's SO CUTE!! Congrats, Rann!

Richelle


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Congratz!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!! Did you get two puppies, or were the pics with her brother when she was still at the breeder's house?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Gia said:


> Congratz!!! She is absolutely gorgeous!! Did you get two puppies, or were the pics with her brother when she was still at the breeder's house?


My mom got her brother actually! She (my mom) actually cried when we left with Peyton because she was sad about separating them but Peyton doesn't seem too upset about it.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Super adorable!!!

Congrats, I bet you are having a blast!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woot!!! She is SO beautiful and sweet :wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

p.s. I love her name.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What a cutie!

BTW, what ever happened to the name Timber?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> BTW, what ever happened to the name Timber?


We decided to save "Timber" for the future GSD puppy instead :smile:

Peyton is a better Doberman name anyway IMO


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree. Peyton is more for a dobie...!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I had to come back for a second peek! I just adore puppies! Except that I have a touch of the Lenny Syndrome (from Of Mice and Men), and just want to squeeeeeze them!!! Pictures might be better for me. LOL!!

I love her "Sleepy" picture. She looks like she could just fall right over!

So cute!

Richelle


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Aw!!! How cute! Now I want a Dobie pup LOL


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

So you will be able to have regular play dates with Peyton's brother! Very cool!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I had to come back for a second peek! I just adore puppies! Except that I have a touch of the Lenny Syndrome (from Of Mice and Men), and just want to squeeeeeze them!!! Pictures might be better for me. LOL!!
> 
> I love her "Sleepy" picture. She looks like she could just fall right over!
> 
> So cute!


Haha yeah I have the same problem, I was actually afraid she wouldn't survive me meeting her because I planned on hugging the life out of her, but she made it! 

And funny you should mention it, she actually did fall right over after I took that picture, she was SO sleepy!



Gia said:


> So you will be able to have regular play dates with Peyton's brother! Very cool!


Well my mom lives about 4 hours away but we visit each other every month or so, I need to find some puppies in my area to wear her out because my dogs are party poopers when it comes to playing apparently!


----------

